# التعزية وسط الهموم



## فيبى 2010 (9 يونيو 2008)

التعزية وسط الهموم 
« وكانت جميع الأرض تبكى بصوت عظيم وجميع الشعب يعبرون وعبر الملك في وادي قدرون » (2صم23:15)
في قصة حياة داود، تَرِد هذه الآية المؤثرة « وعبر الملك في وادي قدرون » - وادي الكدر - لقد عبر داود ذلك الوادي الـمُترب طريداً هارباً مع رفقائه من ابنه العاق. فالرجل الذي بحسب قلب الله لم يستثنِ من التجربة، لا بل كل حياته كانت تجربة طويلة. كان داود ممسوحاً من الرب وأيضاً مُجرَّباً من الرب، فلماذا إذاً نترجى إعفاءنا من التجارب؟ وعلى طريق الأحزان عبر أشراف الجنس البشرى باكين ونائحين، فلماذا إذاً نشكو وكأنه أصابنا أمر غريب؟ وملك الملوك نفسه لم يحظ في هذا العالم بطريق سلطاني، بل قد عبر ذلك الوادي المترب نفسه، اجتاز عبر وادي قدرون الذي فاضت عليه شرور أورشليم (يو1:18) . إن الرب يسوع قد جُرِّب في كل شىء مثلنا بلا خطية. فما هي تجربتنا في الوقت الحاضر؟ قد تكون خيانة صديق غادر، أو شراً وقع أو نتوقعه. لقد عبر الرب في كل هذا. أو قد تكون أوجاعاً جسمانية أو عوزاً أو اضطهاداً أو تحقيراً، والرب عبر في كل هذه أيضاً. إن الرب يرثى لنا وسط الضيق والتجربة لأنه اختبر الأحزان كلها لما كان هنا على الأرض واختبر حياة الخضوع والطاعة كعبد الله وخادمه، لذلك يرثى ضعفاتنا ويتداخل ليضع بلسماً للجراح بأسلوبه الإلهي الحكيم. وبعد أن انتهت التجربة، رجع داود الملك إلى مدينته ظافراً، وهكذا رب داود أيضاً قام من القبر غالباً. إذاً لنثق بأننا سنغلب أيضاً وسنستقي ماءً حياً من آبار الخلاص حتى وإن كنا الآن وإلى حين ينبغي أن نجتاز مخاضات من الحزن ... ثقوا واثبتوا يا جنود الرب، فالرب نفسه ظفر عبر وادي قدرون وأنتم أيضاً ستظفرون. إذاً في وسط التجارب مهما كانت، نستطيع أن نثق في الرب ونحن نؤمن أنه يصنع كل شيء حسناً، كما نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً لخيرنا، وأخيراً نجد تعزية في المجد العتيد أن يُستعلن، حينئذ ستُمسح كل دمعة من عيوننا وسينتهي كل أنين وسيتبدل الحال وتحل الأفراح مكان الأتراح. ويا له من تبديل


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*

تأمل راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*



candy Shop قال:


> تأمل راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى   لمرورك  ياكاندى  نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*

تأمل جميييييل ميرررسى يا فيبى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*



dona Nabil قال:


> تأمل جميييييل ميرررسى يا فيبى وربنا يباركك .





ميرسى لمرورك يادونا نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2008)

التعزية وسط الهموم


تامل جميل جدا جدا ربنا بيارك حياتك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: التعزية وسط الهموم*



happy Angel قال:


> التعزية وسط الهموم
> 
> 
> تامل جميل جدا جدا ربنا بيارك حياتك​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*

جميل جدا جدا يافيبى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على التأمل الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*

*رائع يا فيبى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*



kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يافيبى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على التأمل الجميل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التعزية وسط الهموم*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *رائع يا فيبى ربنا يبارك حياتك*



_ميرسى لمرورك ياجوجو نورت الموضوع_​


----------

